# Ukrainian highflyers



## Sunne (Apr 23, 2010)

hi, i got hold of 8 ukrainian highflyers as i was told, anyone familiar with this breed? Any tips on how to train them? They r around 7 months old.

Any help will be appreciated, Thanks


----------

